# man stabbed to death in canal street, last night



## Kidda (Feb 26, 2008)

http://www.lgf.org.uk/news/451/75/

thats well scary.

i saw all the police last night on my way back from work but just assumed it was a rta. I thought something had happened by essentials but it turns out it happened at the top of canal street by taurus 

I was talking to the village plod last week about sorting some third party reporting out for our young people and they were telling me how safe they were keeping the village, if it turns out it was a homophobic attack fuck knows what the response will be


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 29, 2008)

Heard owt else Kidda? Picture of the wanted fella.

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/s/1038845_man_wanted_over_stabbing_

Does it strike anyone as mad that a 66 and 70 year old are involved in stabbing someone?


----------



## Kidda (Feb 29, 2008)

its all really strange to be honest, there is a lot of rumour about but at the moment who knows what is true.

some of the male sex workers down there had some interesting comments the other night, but then again sometimes a pinch of salt is needed 

The first reports made it sound like the guy was walking down the village on his own, but later reports say he was with someone and they were both approached. 

the pcso's said that he was stabbed behind velvet and then made his way round to the top of canal street before collapsing outside Taurus.


----------



## soulman (Mar 1, 2008)

Part2 said:


> Heard owt else Kidda? Picture of the wanted fella.
> 
> Does it strike anyone as mad that a 66 and 70 year old are involved in stabbing someone?



In manchester no it doesn't


----------



## Kidda (Mar 2, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/manchester/7273921.stm

70 year old arrested for murder 

curiouser and curiouser


----------



## moose (Mar 3, 2008)

The village is one of the most crime-ridden bits of the city centre. Has been for ages.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 3, 2008)

Traditionally though, that might be a bit of gaybashing or kids setting up punters to rob them.

Not usually 70 year olds out to stab someone.


----------



## Spunkmonkey (Mar 3, 2008)

moose said:


> The village is one of the most crime-ridden bits of the city centre. Has been for ages.



Stands to reason - if someone's going to deviate from the laws of nature, they'll have no compunction about deviating from the law of the land.


----------



## moose (Mar 3, 2008)

What 'laws of nature'?


----------



## sojourner (Mar 3, 2008)

moose said:


> What 'laws of nature'?



I don't usually do this but in this case...check join date and posts


----------



## Nikkormat (Mar 3, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I don't usually do this but in this case...check join date and posts



I can't find a popcorn smiley


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 3, 2008)

Spunkmonkey said:


> Stands to reason - if someone's going to deviate from the laws of nature, they'll have no compunction about deviating from the law of the land.





Its a shame for you. 

I bet you are yearning for a bit of bum action, really.


----------



## Annierak (Mar 3, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Its a shame for you.
> 
> I bet you are yearning for a bit of bum action, really.


  I was gonna say that


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 3, 2008)

Should take a walk on the wild side. 

Who wants to live by the rules anyway, eh?

*sticks a finger up bum*


----------



## Kidda (Mar 3, 2008)

arent the trolls really shit nowdays?



Spunkmonkey said:


> Stands to reason - if someone's going to deviate from the laws of nature, they'll have no compunction about deviating from the law of the land.



theres been no suggestion from the police or his family that the victim was gay.


----------



## Epico (Mar 4, 2008)

Ah, homophobia from someone calling themselves 'spunkmonkey'


----------



## albionism (Mar 7, 2008)

I take it you mean homosexuality is against the "Laws of nature"? Yeah right.... Check out the bonobos or pigmy chimps bumming each other all over the place. Or male dolphins shagging each other.


----------

